# Does your dog ever smile?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So.. Tess smiles when she is excited. When I come home (more for me than my boyfriend), when she spots Benny, my cat who she LOVES, and the pit bull downstairs. It looks like she is baring her teeth but she is completely non aggressive. Anyone know what it is/why she does it? I don't have a pic but it's the same as this pic I found on google.










She is going 90 miles an hour with her tail when she does it.. bouncing up and down.. it's cute!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Yep all 3 of them do!:biggrin: 

And I swear that none of them are panting in these, they are all smiles!:-D

Brody:




























Leo:




























Rhett(and I think he is smiling in my avatar too!):


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

They are all so cute!! But Tess's is.. I dunno.. odd. Her eyes are squinted closed, her nose is wrinkled, and all her teeth are showing. It would look aggressive if she wasn't wagging her tail so hard and displaying happy, non aggressive or dominant body language. 

Bishop smiles more like Leo!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> They are all so cute!! But Tess's is.. I dunno.. odd. Her eyes are squinted closed, her nose is wrinkled, and all her teeth are showing. It would look aggressive if she wasn't wagging her tail so hard and displaying happy, non aggressive or dominant body language.
> 
> Bishop smiles more like Leo!!


Thank you!:smile:
HAHAHA....we TOTALLY need a picture and/or video of little Tessy!!:wink:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I know exactly what you are talking about, Caty! None of my dogs do it but I have a coworker who has a chinese crested who does this "smiling" thing when she's VERY excited and happy or when she is given the command "smile". It's hilarious! They wrinkle up their nose and show their little front teeth and canines, right? I love it, I think it's a small dog thing!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Julie said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about, Caty! None of my dogs do it but I have a coworker who has a chinese crested who does this "smiling" thing when she's VERY excited and happy or when she is given the command "smile". It's hilarious! They wrinkle up their nose and show their little front teeth and canines, right? I love it, I think it's a small dog thing!


YES! That's exactly what she does... haha it's the cutest thing ever, and she's always done it. I never thought of putting it on command, though!! I try to take pics of it but she is usually spinning and going SO fast.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Caty M said:


> So.. Tess smiles when she is excited. When I come home (more for me than my boyfriend), when she spots Benny, my cat who she LOVES, and the pit bull downstairs. It looks like she is baring her teeth but she is completely non aggressive. Anyone know what it is/why she does it? I don't have a pic but it's the same as this pic I found on google.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have the most expressive dog i've ever seen....so cute...and it doesn't look aggressive at all...

i have a pug. he does nothing but smile.... especially when he's getting his belly rubbed....but he won't smile when he sees the camera because he tries to eat it or examine it or whatever it is pugs do...

malia doesn't smile, she makes smile sounds....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My last dog use to do that exact same thing, show all her teeth and wrinkle her nose right up - in total joy. She'd always start sneezing after a while. Guess it sort of tickled her nose or something. And, you are right, it is really cute.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Frankie does it! When I first got her to foster (foster failure!) six years ago, I thought she was snarling at me the first time I saw her do it! But it's always accompanied by full body wags, so I quickly realized it was non-aggressive, LOL. She does it when she's very excited. We call it "squish face". Her nickname has become "Face" or "Facey" because of it. I've tried many times to get pictures or video, but she always turns away or hides her face!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

It's what I love about Aspen...his smile!! He does it all the time...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My dogs show submissive grins all the time! And they get all squinty eyed. Cracks me up....


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

magicre said:


> malia doesn't smile, she makes smile sounds....


The one corgi I knew was pretty vocal about her emotions, too! Maybe it's a breed thing!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Grissom was a big time smiler.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Duke smiles, but I rarely get it on camera, coz he is always so interested in the camera that he concentrates too hard and gets his serious face on haha


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I had a Great Dane that I adopted a few years ago, her name was Dutchess,
but I called her my "Old Lady" because she 12.5 years old when I got her, and
she would smile. She would grin from ear to ear. She was a happy old girl!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Neeco smiles!! He has congenital megaesophagus so some of these were taken when he was still using a bailey chair to eat in.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Cassie love to smile too, but her chicks are so long, that every time that she does it, she hold something in her mouth, like she is afraid that her chicks are going to fell off. So funny!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Everybody has awesome pictures! :lol: definitely some laughable faces!!!\

<===My avatar) is Tobi's "goofy smile" when you scratch his neck he does that... :lol:
Titan loved to smile as well!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

awww how cute! My yellow Lab Sandi is the biggest smiler! A typical ,:0 ,typical, ;0 , typical, ;0 ,smiling Yellow Lab! Man, I am so bad with the pics but if I figure it out correctly haha! Its always hit or miss, I either get the pic posted by accident(and yes its always by accident) or I dont haha! Shoot so computer iliiterate here! Ok ,so ,Sandi is the best smiler! She has shiney teeth too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! heehee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Louis smiles all the time, you can see it in my avatar pic! He doesn't do the weird teeth baring thing you're talking about though


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Ziva loves to smile.









Shellie smiles in a different way:


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Scotty usually does his smiling first thing in the morning. He comes wiggling up to you and flashes a quick smile to say good morning. He will occassionally smile at other times, mostly when he hasn't seen someone for a long time (like after maybe, oh, 8 hours). It's definitely a "double take" the first time he smiled.


----------

